# Unknown Song



## jeromenew (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi,

I would be very happy if anybody recognise the song below

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=2QThlwX-a_Y#t=1972

Best wishes,

Jerome


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

What song? It is a movie.


----------



## jeromenew (Jul 7, 2014)

Yeah but if you listen carefully you can hear it at the background at that exact time, which is 32:52


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Don't know. Sounds like the introduction to a baroque operatic scene or concerto grosso. What is funny is how bad the sound editing is. The scene was spliced together from several takes and so the music in the scene jumps at each cut.


----------



## jeromenew (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks for your answer Edward


----------



## jeromenew (Jul 7, 2014)

Any ideas? I really need to find out whatever it is. The exact time is 32:52 on the video.


----------

